# Webzugriff auf Wago 750-841 schlägt fehl



## Wühlmaus (19 August 2010)

Hi,

meine Poolsteuerung auf Basis einer Wago 750-841 wächst und gedeiht. Der Browser-Zugriff vom Laptop über das LAN auf den Webserver der Wago funktioniert schon lange einwandfrei und zuverlässig.




Nun versuche ich, einen Zugriff auf die Wago über das Internet aufzubauen, und zwar über eine FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170 (UI). Habe bisher folgendes getan:

Bei DynDNS Account+Domain eingerichtet
Auf der Fritz!Box
Portfreigabe für "HTTP-Server TCP Port 80 PC-192.168.178.xxx an Port 80" eingerichtet.
DynamicDNS eingerichtet für DynDNS mit dem erhaltenen Domianname (Fritzi bestätigt, dass Anmeldung erfolgreich war)

Ping auf den Domainnamen => erfolgreich
Aber wenn ich den Domainnamen in den Browser eingebe, wird nichts gefunden. :sad:

Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch von Wago eine Application Note aufgetrieben (die allerdings eine Beispielkonfiguration auf Basis eines Linksys Routers abhandelt). Diese Application Note verlangt, auf der Wago einige Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Dem bin ich gefolgt bis auf eine bestimmte Port Configuration: "Protokoll: Web-Visu --- Port: 8080 --- Enabled". Eine solche Einstellung finde ich auf der Wago unter Port Configuration nicht (alle anderen Einstellungen schon).

Woran kann's liegen ?


Danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich den Domainnamen in den Browser eingebe, wird nichts gefunden. :sad:



Hallo,

hast Du den Zugriff, wenn Du die IP-Adresse (die auf die Dyndns 
verweist) direkt eingibst?


----------



## Wühlmaus (19 August 2010)

Hi Gerhard, danke für die schnelle Reaktion



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> hast Du den Zugriff, wenn Du die IP-Adresse (die auf die Dyndns verweist) direkt eingibst?


Nein. Habe gerade in mein Account bei DynDNS geschaut, und finde dort für den von mir angelegten Hostnamen <meine_domain>.dyndns-at-home.com: Your current location's IP address is 80.xxx.yyy.zzz
Wenn ich auf diese IP-Adresse ein PING mache, klappt's. Wenn ich sie direkt in die URL-Zeile des Browsers eingebe (der automatisch http:// davor stellt), wird nichts gefunden.

P.S.: Die Sache mit dem Port 8080 könnte sich erledigt haben. Neuere Versionen der Wago nutzen für die Web-Visu anscheinend das Port 80. Womöglich fehlt der entsprechende Eintrag deshalb.


----------



## Wühlmaus (19 August 2010)

Hier doch noch ein paar Details zu meiner Konfiguration der Wago 750-841:

IP-Adress: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  Unter dieser Adresse spreche ich die Wago auch im LAN an
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: yyy.xxx.xxx.xxx   Die LAN-Adresse meiner Fritz!Box
Hostname: leer                 Kann/muss ich da irgendeinen Fantasienamen definieren ?
Domain: leer                    Was soll das sein ?
DNS Server 1: 0.0.0.0
DNS Server 2: 0.0.0.0
(S)NTP Server: 0.0.0.0
SNTP Update Time: 0


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Hallo,

andere Frage: Hattest Du die Web-visu im lokalen Betrieb 
schon mal laufen? Genauer, läuft die von Wago mitgelieferte 
JVM auf Deinem Client-Rechner?


----------



## Wühlmaus (19 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> andere Frage: Hattest Du die Web-visu im lokalen Betrieb schon mal laufen?


Ja, wie gesagt: seit langem (=Anfang des Jahres) problemlos.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Genauer, läuft die von Wago mitgelieferte
> JVM auf Deinem Client-Rechner?


Das blöde Java-Zeugs, das endlos rödelt, bevor die Web-Visu endlich erscheint ? Ja offenbar läuft das, auch wenn's nervt.

Jetzt habe ich gleich noch ein neues Problem: Bin einem (sehr einleuchtenden) Tipp in diesem Forum gefolgt und habe mein Admin-Passwort geändert. Hat er auch angenommen, aber seitdem kann ich keine Parameter auf der Wago mehr ändern. Sie weist jeden Zugriff als nicht berechtigt ab, ohne mir eine Chance zu geben, das richtige (= neue) Passwort einzutippen. Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt ...


----------



## Matze001 (19 August 2010)

Hallo,

auf dyndns.org wird dir deine richtige ip angezeigt. Gut dann kommst du auf den router.
wenn du nun port 80 tcp auf die ip deiner sps durchreichst sollte es passen, es kann aber sein das da schon andere sachen rumturnen, deshalb mach mal testweise:

port extern: 2000
port intern: 80

dann bla.dyndns.org:2000 aufrufen, gucken ob es geht.

Vielleicht sollte bei der Wago ein DNS Server eingetragen werden, das wäre die IP deiner Fritzbox, oder 8.8.8.8 (Google). 

Das mit dem Java kannst du umgehen wenn es gleich beim Browserstart, z.B. bei Safari geladen wird.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## gravieren (19 August 2010)

Hi


Welche Firmware hast du  ?


Ältere Firmware hatte die WebVisu auf Port 8080  !



Zeige uns doch mal den Aufruf, den du in den Browser eingibst.


Ist da was mit http:// x.x.x.x....   :8080   ?


Gruss Karl


----------



## Wühlmaus (19 August 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> deshalb mach mal testweise:
> port extern: 2000
> port intern: 80
> dann bla.dyndns.org:2000 aufrufen, gucken ob es geht.


Nein, das geht auch nicht.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte bei der Wago ein DNS Server eingetragen werden, das wäre die IP deiner Fritzbox, oder 8.8.8.8 (Google).


Offenbar geht es ach ohne denn:

Siehe, es ward Licht ! 

Nach dem 57ten Versuch die Fritz!Box zu konfigurieren fiel mir jetzt auf, dass beim Hinzufügen einer Portfreigabe in der Auswahl der "Computer" jetzt plötzlich auch meine Wago SPS erscheint. Das war vorher nicht der Fall, und so hatte ich immer die LAN-Adresse der Wago manuell eingegeben. Nachdem ich sie jetzt auswählen konnte, funktionierts mit genau den Einstellungen, die ich hier zuvor beschrieben habe. Was mag das nun wieder sein ? Ob das morgen früh auch noch geht ? :-? 

Erstaunlicherweise wurde ich jetzt auch wieder nach dem Password gefragt und habe nach dessen Eingabe nun wieder Zugriff auf alles.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Java kannst du umgehen wenn es gleich beim Browserstart, z.B. bei Safari geladen wird.


Habe den IE. Dem Thema gehe ich noch einmal separat nach. Jetzt finde ich den neu gewonnenen Webzugriff erstmal spannender


----------



## Wühlmaus (20 August 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Welche Firmware hast du ?


Hab' ich vergessen - ich glaube FW17 oder so. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich in CoDeSys unter Zielsystemeinstellungen (FW12-...) gewählt, nachdem ich die FW-Version mal mit viel Mühe herausgefunden hatte.




gravieren schrieb:


> Ältere Firmware hatte die WebVisu auf Port 8080 ! ... Ist da was mit http:// x.x.x.x.... :8080 ?


Nein, nicht mit der Port-Weiterleitung 80 => 80. Aber das hat sich ja jetzt auch erledigt. 





gravieren schrieb:


> Zeige uns doch mal den Aufruf, den du in den Browser eingibst.


Da es jetzt zu laufen scheint, möchte ich die echte Domain hier lieber nicht veröffentlichen. Folgendes funktioniert jetzt aber:

Mit *<meine_domain>.dyndns-at-home.com* lande ich auf dem Startmenu der Wago (wie lokal auch bei Eingabe der LAN-IP-Adresse)
Mit *<meine_domain>.dyndns-at-home.com/plc/webvisu.htm* lande ich direkt auf der Webvisu meiner Anwendung, ohne den ganzen Wago-Overhead.
Wie ist es aber nun um die Sicherheit von alledem bestellt? 

Mit der Portfreigabe 80 => 80 für die SPS-LAN-Adresse hat ein Außenstehender jetzt doch hoffentlich "nur" Zugriff auf diese SPS ? Die darauf laufende Anwendung muss ich natürlich auch noch absichern durch
Ändern aller drei Wago Standard-Passwörter
Zugriffssperre für kritische Bedienelemente der Poolsteuerungsanwendung

Oder hat das WWW jetzt auch freien Zugriff auf alle anderen Freigaben in meinem LAN ? (bzw. kann ein Hacker sich diesen Zugriff jetzt leichter verschaffen ?
Ich plane den Zugriff auf die SPS nur freizugeben, wenn wir im Urlaub sind (um dann von ferne den Status des Pools überwachen zu können); dann sind aber alle anderen Netzwerkgeräte sowieso ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 August 2010)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Wie ist es aber nun um die Sicherheit von alledem bestellt?



Hallo,

jeder, der die IP-Adresse findet, kann erst mal aktiv werden.

Deswegen würde ich ein VPN einrichten, das wäre schon wesentlich
sicherer:

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Servic...PN_Praxis_und_Tipps/grundlegende_schritte.php


----------



## Matze001 (20 August 2010)

Gut das es jetzt geklappt hat!

Das Thema Sicherheit ist so eine Sache, ich persönlich habe von Wago zwei Dateien bekommen, eine modifizierte webvisu.htm und eine xml Datei. In diese XML Datei werden dann die Benutzernamen und Passwörter für die Visu geschrieben, und mit den Berechtigungsgruppen der SPS (1-7) kannst du dann die Zugriffe definieren.

Ob du es Hackern leichter machst kann ich nicht sagen, da bin ich wirklich überfragt... bei mir ist aber bisher nie etwas passiert, aber ich glaube wenn jmd. wirklich will, dann schafft er auch was er vorhat! Somit kann man nie 100% Sicher sein!

Ich habe meiner SPS noch wakeonlan beigebracht, wenn ich weg bin könnte ich von überall einen PC starten und dann z.b. via Remote oder VPN und Netzwerkfreigaben auf seine Dateien zugreifen.

Man kann schon viel machen mit der Wago.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2010)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Das blöde Java-Zeugs, das *endlos rödelt*, bevor die Web-Visu endlich erscheint ?


 
Mir ist das auch rätselhaft, das sich anscheinend die große Masse
mit diesem Missstand abfindet. Meine Kunden jedenfalls finden es
fürchterlich. Die wollen sich mit jedem normal installierten Rechner
draufschalten können. Da kann ich denen schwer verklickern, das
sie da vlt. noch irgendwas "nachinstallieren" müssen und dergleichen.


Frank


----------



## Wühlmaus (20 August 2010)

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps. 

Ich schau's mir mal genauer an, wenn ich meinen Laptop nach einem Crash heute morgen wieder soweit habe, dass auch der Virenschutz wieder funktioniert. :evil:


----------



## Matze001 (20 August 2010)

Dann mal viel erfolg!

Mich würde noch interessieren was du so alles mit der Wago machst, kannst du mir aber gern per PM schicken damit wir das Thema hier nicht sprengen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 August 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren was du so alles mit der Wago machst, kannst du mir aber gern *per PM schicken*









 Mich z. B. interesssiert das auch


----------



## Wühlmaus (20 August 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren was du so alles mit der Wago machst, kannst du mir aber gern per PM schicken damit wir das Thema hier nicht sprengen.


 


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mich z. B. interesssiert das auch


 
Keine Angst, niemand soll zu kurz kommen !


Kurz gesagt übernimmt die Wago die komplette Steuerung aller Funktionen in meiner Schwimmhalle, als da wären:

Niveausteuerung (Wasserpegel im Überlaufbehälter)
automatische Erkennung von Badebetrieb und Start der Filterpumpe, soweit diese nicht sowieso (zu festen Zeiten) läuft.
Überwachung der Beckenabdeckung (offen / geschlossen)
Steuerung der Beckenheizung mit Gas / Solar (mit Anzeige der jeweiligen Heizleistung)
Steuerung der Gastherme (= eigenes Gerät für Schwimmhalle)
Heizbetrieb/Standby
denke auch an Steuerung der Vorlauftemperatur

Steuerung der Hallenklimatisierung (kontrollierte Entlüftung mit Abluftwärme-Rückgewinnung)
Regelung der Wasserwerte durch deren Messung und exakte Dosierung der entsprechenden "Gegenmittel"):
pH-Wert (Senkung mit Schwefelsäure)
Chlorgehalt (Natriumhypochlorit)

Bis auf die Regelung der Wasserwerte und die Steuerung der Gastherme ist für alles schon eine Quick&Dirty Lösung programmiert, Beschaffung der Mess- und Dosiertechik für die Wasserpflege steht unmittelbar bevor.

An die Überwachung/Bedienung der Anlage per Laptop über das LAN habe ich mich schon so gewöhnt, dass ich das nicht mehr missen möchte. Hatte mal an ein zusätzliches Bedienpanel in der Halle gedacht (ebenfalls mit LAN-Anschluss). Aber wozu eigentlich - wenn ich schwimme, dann schwimme ich und wenn ich Wartungsarbeiten durchführen will, ist das ein ganz anderes Paar Stiefel. Ein solches Bedienpanel vor Ort vermisse ich immer weniger. Höchstens kommen noch ein paar Not-Bedienelemente in den SPS-Schrank im Technikraum, aber auch erst, wenn deren Bedarf wirklich ausgegoren ist. [Muss allerdings noch über ein Fallback-Konzept nachdenken - "Was mache ich, wenn die SPS mal komplett ausfällt ?" Kann dann nicht ein paar Wochen auf Ersatzteile warten.]

Sehr wichtig ist mir der Zugriff übers Internet (womit ich endlich wieder beim Topic wäre...) Wir haben ein Wohnmobil das wir endlich mal wieder öfter nutzen wollen, und da wäre es perfekt, die ordnungsgemäße Funktion der Abläufe im Schwimmbad von Ferne überwachen zu können, bei Problemen per Web-Visu (oder gar einem Programm-Hack ?) eingreifen und Hausmeister Krause (aka mein Schwiegersohn) alarmieren zu können für die Handgriffe, die lokal nötig sind.

Abgesehen von diesen Rechtfertigungen, warum ich das alles brauche - es macht einfach einen Riesenspaß zu sehen, wie alles wächst und gedeiht und wie alle Funktionen mehr und mehr nach meiner Pfeife tanzen. Von daher vermute ich, dass dieses Projekt - zumindest während meiner persönlichen Lifetime- wohl nie zu Ende gehen wird ...


----------

